# New courses for infantry?



## A.Jantzen (5 Jun 2013)

I heard they combined two infantry courses together?
Does anyone have any info on this?
Thank you for your time.


----------



## MikeL (5 Jun 2013)

Are you referring to BMQ-Land(not a Infantry only course) becoming part of DP1 for Infantry?


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jun 2013)

-Skeletor- said:
			
		

> Are you referring to BMQ-Land(not a Infantry only course) becoming part of DP1 for Infantry?


That was what I thought of with the OP's question.  For the RegF Infantry the former SQ (now BMQ-Land) was removed as part of the qualification requirement a few years back when BMQ was lengthened and the DP1 was also expanded to include PO's that were once part of SQ.

The change just recently took place for the PRes Infantry as well where after BMQ Infantry soldiers now no longer do a 4 week SQ followed by a 4 week DP1, but now do an 8 week DP1 split into two 4 week mods.


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> That was what I thought of with the OP's question.  For the RegF Infantry the former SQ (now BMQ-Land) was removed as part of the qualification requirement a few years back when BMQ was lengthened and the DP1 was also expanded to include PO's that were once part of SQ.
> 
> The change just recently took place for the PRes Infantry as well where after BMQ Infantry soldiers now no longer do a 4 week SQ followed by a 4 week DP1, but now do an 8 week DP1 split into two 4 week mods.



So basically LFTDS is once again moving things around and renaming them in an attempt to justify positions


----------



## Smirnoff123 (6 Jun 2013)

Yes they combined the two. All the infantry troops that did BMQ-L last year will have to do the full 8 weeks this summer.


----------



## Canadian.Trucker (6 Jun 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> So basically LFTDS is once again moving things around and renaming them in an attempt to justify positions


mmmmm.... debatable.  I'm sceptical of changes for the sake of change as well, but these changes for the PRes were done (I think) to bring the PRes DP1 more in line with the RegF.  As well in my opinion this helps potential infanteers to stay in the mindset of the combat arms beginning right after BMQ.


----------



## A.Jantzen (6 Jun 2013)

I got told that right before I got offered a job in the PPCLI,
But no more information was given to me, and my voice mail and email still hasn't been returned


----------



## dangerboy (6 Jun 2013)

A.Jantzen said:
			
		

> I got told that right before I got offered a job in the PPCLI,
> But no more information was given to me, and my voice mail and email still hasn't been returned



If you are PPCLI, after finishing recruit school you will be sent to Wainwright and be in PAT Pl and then do your DP1 Infantry course.  It is only one course, once you are finished that you will be posted to a Battalion.


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Jun 2013)

Canadian.Trucker said:
			
		

> mmmmm.... debatable.  I'm sceptical of changes for the sake of change as well, but these changes for the PRes were done (I think) to bring the PRes DP1 more in line with the RegF.  As well in my opinion this helps potential infanteers to stay in the mindset of the combat arms beginning right after BMQ.



It's going around in circles, I did QL2 (Basic) and QL3 Infantry in 2000.  What you describe sounds pretty much like what QL3 Infantry was.


----------



## JRH93 (21 Jun 2013)

DP1 mods 1 and 2?


----------



## Smirnoff123 (21 Jun 2013)

Yes.


----------

